# James Eric Harris DSM



## Western Approaches

17 year old James Harris from Dulwich awarded the DSM for manning his post despite being badly wounded. Action off Norway in the spring of 1940. Ship not mentioned in article. Any able to help please? Thank you


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello,

Gazetted 25 June 1940:

Boy First Class James Eric Harris, C/JX.I568I2, H.M.S. ASHANTI.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Western Approaches

Thanks indeed Hugh


----------



## MJHarris

Hi! This is my grandather. Ashanti is absolutely correct. Where might I find the full article?


----------

